# When you can't rock to sleep anymore, what do you do???



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

Right now I rock my dd's to sleep - each in a different way. One I rock in my arms and the other I rock in the co-sleeper (set up now in the bassinet position) like a little hammock. There will come a day soon where I'll be able to do neither - because dd1 will be too heavy and dd2 will have to not use the co-sleeper bc she will crawl out.

So what do you do when you can't rock your dc to sleep any more?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a son who fell asleep only in his swing. The swing eventually proved ineffective at 6 months because he was too heavy. I now rock in a rocking chair or I drive around in the car. The sensation is still that of being "moved" and the hum of the engine seems to do wonders. I hope this helps. I'd like more suggestions though as gas is expensive and rocking chairs are hard to locate when traveling!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Sing!!


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

cry and pray.
LMAO!!! j/k
um...i nurse my ds to sleep (not sure if that is an option for you), dh pats his bum and sings.







you'll find a way that works...follow your instincts


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

nurse to sleep? That's what I did with my ds until he was over two years old and what I do now with dd who is 13 months old....works like a charm, never a problem!


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

lay down with them! was a little bit of a transition, but rocking wasnt working any more and now it is great. we did nurse to sleep if he wanted to. that didn't always work though


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

When I was doing nanny care and DD was little- I had a whole complicated routine! The oldest were 4 & 2 and they got tucked into their own beds after stories, songs, teeth brushing, hugs & kisses, etc. The youngest was about 6 months younger than DD- around 6 months when I started. I would give him a bottle and then sling him to sleep. I had to bounce, walk, pat his bum AND sing! All the while keeping my DD occupied because she would try to wake up her friend. Eventually, I would get the baby to sleep and then nurse DD to sleep. You might want to try the No Cry Sleep Solution by Elizabeth Pantley - I haven't read it but I am pretty sure she has you put your kiddos down when they are still a little awake. Good luck!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Dunno. I still rock my two year old to sleep. I don't see why I would ever stop unless one of us wants to.


----------



## Jaimep (Feb 26, 2004)

My DD went through a phase where she just didn't want to go to bed. She would scream and throw a fit. Rocking, Singing, nursing...nothing worked, but she was clearly exhausted. So we just started to lay down with her in the bed. At first she didn't like it. She cried a little, but we were there with her. We had to read about 5-6 books to get her to the sleepy relaxed point then she would fall asleep. That was at about 18 months. Now at 2.5 yrs. She will lay in her own bed, read a story with us, then give kisses and say good night and we leave the room and she goes to sleep BY HERSELF!! We did NO sleep training or anything. One night she was restless and I couldn't stand laying by her anymore, so I just said Good night (in a happy voice) and left the room. She surprised us all by saying good night and going to sleep!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

How old are your kids? I still rock my 5yo to sleep sometimes.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

At 5 months my ds would not allow me to soothe him to sleep in any way. He would cry in arms and fight me to the point of exhaustion. Eventually, I just laid down with him on the bed. I tried to comfort him with touch or voice but that just riled him up. So, I lay there with eyes closed until he is asleep. It took some work, there was some crying the first few days, but he was crying in arms anyways. Now he goes to sleep peacefully (most of the time!) and I still lay there until he's asleep.


----------



## termasan (Jul 1, 2005)

I suggest trying the lying down with babe. We "weaned" ds off rocking while standing, bouncing, patting, and shhing all at the same time. He would fight sleep tooth and nail, and would never nurse to sleep. So, I tried all those soothing things, and diff. combos worked at diff times. But eventually he got too heavy and I couldn't keep it up for 45 minutes at a time. It turns out that he was much happier w/ rolling around/crawling on me then conking out on his own. Who knew? There was no more fussing or crying (in fact less) than when he was fighting me while I held him. He doesn't cry at all with this new thing. It took a while, several weeks, when I slowly stopped bouncing, then stopped standing, then stopped rocking, then stopped sshhing, then laid down with patting, then no patting, then now we just nurse, he pops off, does his thing, then falls asleep. It can still take an hour, but at least I'm not doing aerobics with a 25 pounder.

Good luck.

Teresa


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

i had to stop bouncing my dd to sleep on the exercise ball when she was 2 because i was preggo and my belly got too big. i just explained to her and started lying down with her instead. we have a white noise machine that we turn on and a soothing music cd that plays for about a half hour. she's usually out before the cd is done.
she did like to lay ON me for awhile when she was falling asleep but she doesn't have to do that anymore. she's 3 now.
good luck.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for these posts! We have a two month old who fights sleep now...not sure what's going to happen later on!


----------



## ma_Donna (Jan 11, 2003)

I still nurse my 2.5yo to sleep, but will be looking for more 'tools' to get DC#2 to sleep (expected this summer), particularly those that involve DH!

My real contribution to this thread is that DS still sleeps in the co-sleeper. You can see him in it last summer (click on 'Noah' in my siggy & look in the 'sweet boy' album. He just sleeps at an angle now since he's gotten taller


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. BTW - I love rocking my dd's - it's just that my back won't be able to handle it for much longer and I want to still be able to meet thier needs for comforting to sleep.

My dd's are 8 months old and are not nursing





















due to allergies/reflux that even the elimination diet didn't help. Sometimes it works to bottle nurse them down - but that's only if they are tired AND hungry.

They are both so interested in everything and unfortunately laying down with them has NEVER worked (sigh) because they just can't tear themselves away from playing with my face/hands/clothes to go to sleep. One night I had to take of my shirt to rock dd1 to sleep because she was so facinated with it yet was exhausted.

Singing - they love it when they are awake, it calms them when upset and keeps them awake and curious if I try to get them to sleep.

dd1 fell asleep twice with me rubbing her back yesterday - so we'll see if that helps any.

Neither has liked going to sleep in the rocking chair but maybe I can transition my co-sleeper rocking daugter to the rocking chair.

Maybe they will accept music where my singing is too interesting. Has anyone had luck with a music box?

I need to find the right mix of being there for them without too much stimulation that they stay up.

I've also noticed that they nap better when we get out - so I'm really trying to get out now too.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleYellow*

They are both so interested in everything and unfortunately laying down with them has NEVER worked (sigh) because they just can't tear themselves away from playing with my face/hands/clothes to go to sleep. One night I had to take of my shirt to rock dd1 to sleep because she was so facinated with it yet was exhausted.


My ds is the same way. When I'm putting him to sleep I place a pillow next to him and sort of lay on that, so there is a bit of distance between us. Also, have you tried giving them a blankie or lovey of some sort to "play" with....something that's not too interesting, but will occupy their hands. I give my ds a blankie and he plays with it a bit before going to sleep.


----------



## smellyann82 (Feb 6, 2006)

we do the sling thing at night. the movement gets dd to konk out pretty fast, even if she's sitting up...she's pretty young, but the movement of the sling would probably help any baby...my dd's babysitter will also lay her in the stroller and rock her in that, as dd doesn't really like to fall asleep being held by her (just me or dh). its a good use for my stroller, which would be gathering dust otherwise, as i love to sling!


----------



## crlacey (Nov 7, 2005)

We lay with DD till she's asleep.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

No kidding. My 8 month old never falls asleep nursing. He doesn't lay still if you lay with him. I squirms incessantly if I rock him. We do the sling, but he still fights sleep, is heavy, barely fits in it, and if he wakes when I lay him down I have to start over. I'm sick of it. No idea what on earth I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

I have always(and still do) nurse dd to sleep, but on the RARE occasion that i've gone out with the girls dh tickles her back and she loves it.Also baby massage is very relaxing.You might want to try that. They are still pretty young, so i'm sure you'll find what works for all of you soon.They probably want to just be close to you.Also maybe try making up a story told in a soothing voice.When dd was very little i'd sing and the lower pitched my voice
was the sooner she'd fall asleep (i still do this too).It must be twice as challenging with twins,especially if they are two different personality types!Are they? Bless you


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I used to rock and nurse my ds in a rocking chair to sleep. When he got too heavy I started laying down with him. He didn't like it at first and I had to sort of pretend I was still "holding' him by curling myself around him and putting both arms around him and sort of rocking while we lay there. It was uncomfortable but gradually I got him used to back rubbing instead. At least then I could lay beside him without my arms falling asleep.


----------

